# To the armies who tempt invade Portugal !!



## Fatucmean (Feb 24, 2007)

See what happened to the last ...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 24, 2007)

hehe, that sux for those guys!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh boy!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2007)

This was Royal Marines on exercise if I remember correctly, the video has been around for a couple of years.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2007)

Boy I'd hate to be cleaning those rifles!


----------



## Cyrano (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> This was Royal Marines on exercise if I remember correctly, the video has been around for a couple of years.



Yeah that is the same thing that I read when I saw it. It was staged though, all that did not actually happen to them. They were playing around and making a video.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I get uncomfortable when someone flags me w/ a rifle...


----------

